# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Как говорил товарищ Берия...

## Paxan

*Попытка - не пытка* 
Один американец спросил...  ::  ....сижу....думаю....
Дословно перевести и потом медленно погружать человека в исторический контекст как-то грустно...думал обыграть как-то....просто придумать что-то другое.... по ассоциации...оставив, так сказать, конфликт  :: ....Буша даже вспомнил....кароче Ваши варианты... если придумаются канечно...[/b]

----------


## MikeM

А это что Берия сказал? Я как-то не подозревал, что это от него пошло... Тот кто спросил наверное и забыл уже давно про свой вопрос.... По-моему тут совершенно ни к чему искать какой-то исторический подтекст. Фраза работает и без него...

----------


## Bisquit

По-моему эту фразу приписывают Сталину.

----------


## N

Это из старого анекдота, довольно дурацкого. Хотя может тогда было смешно.    

> *Пригласил Сталин Алексея Максимовича Горького к себе в Кремль и говорит:
> - Мне понравился ваш роман "Мать". Прекрасная вещь! Не кажется ли вам, что пришла пора написать роман "Отец"? Прообразом главного героя согласен быть я.
> - Не знаю, Иосиф Виссарионович, смогу ли я выполнить такое ответственное поручениет Болезни, возраст, да и работа над "Климом Самгиным" застопорилась.
> - А вы попытайтесь, попытайтесь. Попытка - не пытка, правда, товарищ Берия?*

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ни Берия, ни Сталин здесь не причем. Это уже издержки "советского" фольклора.   ::   
На самом деле, если мы заглянем в сборник Даля «Пословицы русского народа» (который, как известно, впервые был издан в 1860-х годах), то найдем: *Попытка не пытка (или: не шутка), а спрос не беда.* 
Не надо искать во всем политику.   ::

----------


## Milanya1

> *Попытка - не пытка* 
> .[/b]

 It does not hurt to try.

----------


## Paxan

Всем спасибо, а особенно Milanya  ::

----------


## FL

Все эти фразы, похоже, из художественных произведений. 
"Нет человека - нет проблемы"  - это Рыбаков "Дети Арбата".
И т. д. и т.п. дальше не помню...

----------

